
Physicists reverse time using quantum computer - kator
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-03/miop-prt031119.php
======
ktpsns
The underlying paper is also discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19378567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19378567)

(Side note:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.10057](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.10057) is not
yet crossrefered, but the "community-canonical" open access verison of
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40765-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-019-40765-6))

Such things are not surprising at the quantum scale: Our standard model of
particle physics is invariant under time reversal. However, reversing time on
the macroscopical scale is prohibited by thermodynamical and causal arguments
and (still?) experimentally inaccessible.

